

Show HN: WeeklySetup – A little weekend project about workspaces - akimc
http://weeklysetup.herokuapp.com

======
cdiamand
This is great. Every few months I will spend a day on
[http://reddit.com/r/battlestations](http://reddit.com/r/battlestations)
ogling workstations. This will hopefully scratch that itch in a more metered
way.

